# Slake Coffee House - Lyon



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Lyon might be the gastronomic capital of France but, until recently, I've struggled to find somewhere good for coffee there.

I literally stumbled upon Slake Coffee House on my last but one trip there and tried it again, for a second time, yesterday. They are located very centrally in a narrow street at 9 Rue de l'Ancienne Préfecture.

So far I've sampled a couple of really excellent Americanos and a very good Cappuccino. They're running a two group La Marzocco and also have Aeropress, V60 and Chemex available, all served in Loveramics porcelain. Yesterday they were using two Ethiopian beans from Bocca (roasters in the Netherlands), a Sidamo for the espresso, which I really liked, and a Yirgacheffe for filter.

They also have a light menu for lunch and some very nice homemade cakes, cookies and brownies. Their vanilla cheesecake was exceptional !

Staff were friendly and knowledgeable. Very pleasant and relaxed ambience.

I would certainly recommend you give it a try if you find yourself in Lyon.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendation- I love Lyon as a city, although I was last there 16 years ago, so I'm glad to hear that the speciality coffee scene is developing well. If I ever go back I will be sure to try it!


----------

